# book?



## thistle93 (May 13, 2010)

Hi! Do you have any recommendations of books that are strong on the Sovereignty of God unto salvation yet which promote the free universal gospel offer?

ie:writings like that of Andrew Fuller & Marrow Men

For His Glory-
matthew Wilson


----------



## White Knight (May 13, 2010)

The Jerusalem Sinner Saved - John Bunyan

Is your focus on sovereignty of God or evangelism? I'm not saying they contradict...


----------



## rbcbob (May 13, 2010)

A Vision for Missions, by Tom Wells


----------



## MarieP (May 14, 2010)

Two articles and one book, all greatly influential in my own life in convincing me that God really does offer salvation to all men, and that this is not contrary to sovereign election or particular redemption.

John Murray and Ned Stonehouse on The Free Offer of the Gospel

Some dude named C. Matthew McMahon on All House and No Doors 

Spurgeon V Hyper-Calvinism


----------



## dudley (May 14, 2010)

"The Sovereignty of God" by Arthur W Pink I thought was very good.


----------

